# PINS



## bamdvm (Apr 3, 2010)

Just curious if anyone has driven down in the last week or so and specifically if anyone has tried to make it through Yarborough. If so, how were driving conditions? Thanks.


----------



## jason101 (Aug 18, 2005)

The automated number says packed sand but very bumpy, big ruts and lots of weeds. It says the pass is open. 

(361) 949-8175


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

Driving down the entire beach sucks!and yeah the pass is open if you dont get stuck lol. When i drove by there yesterday there were two trucks trying to pull out an exterra that was buried.......be careful.


----------



## bamdvm (Apr 3, 2010)

jason101 said:


> The automated number says packed sand but very bumpy, big ruts and lots of weeds. It says the pass is open.
> 
> (361) 949-8175


I have called and listened to the report the last several days but I have found the reality of driving down to be different sometimes from what I envision from listening to the recording.



JOHNNYREB said:


> Driving down the entire beach sucks!and yeah the pass is open if you dont get stuck lol. When i drove by there yesterday there were two trucks trying to pull out an exterra that was buried.......be careful.


From what I understand, there's basically one lane down near the water that's packed but everything between there and the dunes is piled up sand mixed with weed and pretty deep. Did the people you saw get stuck trying to go through all that stuff between the packed sand and the dunes or did they make it through that ok and were stuck trying to get up the first part of the pass? Thanks for the info.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

I went the full stretch back and forth last weekend, driving was slow but I wouldn't call it bad necessarily just slow. Yarborough looked to be no problem but then I didn't traverse the pass so can't really say, sometimes it can surprise you. There were plenty of tracks though. This was all last weekend though so things could be completely different. Lots of seaweed too...


----------



## tremman78 (Jul 1, 2011)

yeah a week or so back, i went to the pass. lots of seaweed on the beach, very rough slow ride. the pass was somewhat of a challenge but made it through with no problems(4x4, 6" lift, 35 mudgrips) a few days later there were no problems on the way out.me and another truck (stock chevy 4x4) made it through easily, but a 4runner and a dodge were stuck trying to make it in. bring shovels, boards, straps and jacks just in case!! turtle patrol is out in full force


----------



## bamdvm (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks for the reports. If anyone tries to go through in the next few days, let me know how it goes. Appreciate it.


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

The xterra had clearence issues i would assume or a greenhorn driver, they were about halfway through the pass. Anybody with a lil experience driving in the soft sand should be fine but **** they were stuck! Like jj mentioned the surf side is hard packed butt bumpy as hell. Good news is for the most part the surf looked weed free except for some dead stuff.


----------



## jason101 (Aug 18, 2005)

The recording says the pass is not passable today. We are headed that way today. Was hoping to camp at the pass, guess we will be camping on the beach.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

I've never seen the Yarborough impassable, have never been stuck and have never lifted a truck... I know I should never say never but you just have to know what you are doing and keep up your speed!


----------



## bamdvm (Apr 3, 2010)

jason101 said:


> The recording says the pass is not passable today. We are headed that way today. Was hoping to camp at the pass, guess we will be camping on the beach.


Did you try the pass?


----------



## jason101 (Aug 18, 2005)

No. Having never been accross it and not seeing any fresh tracks we decided against it. We walked it and it was VERY soft and deep. We figured with as many people that were down there that someone would be going through but it just didn't look like anyone was trying it.

I had heard all the bad stories about the $1500 tows and just didn't want to risk it.


----------



## Layzday (Sep 5, 2011)

Lots of weed if your going far plain on a slow trip!!! went down last weekend and in the banks plain on finding a high road. cleans up about the 40 but it dont last long starts getting messy again bout 45 thru 50 then clears up bout mansfield.


----------



## Layzday (Sep 5, 2011)

oh and my truck is a 1 ton with 315s on it and i didnt have any problems driving bthe pass


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

jason101 said:


> No. Having never been accross it and not seeing any fresh tracks we decided against it. We walked it and it was VERY soft and deep. We figured with as many people that were down there that someone would be going through but it just didn't look like anyone was trying it.
> 
> I had heard all the bad stories about the $1500 tows and just didn't want to risk it.


why would you need a tow? that happens when your vehicle breaks down or ends up IN the surf... the Y is dry, you get stuck you extract your vehicle... its pretty simple

once you have some experience driving in the soft stuff you're just gonna have to go for it sooner or later... assuming you have a capable vehicle... like I said, I have never been stuck there and have never even gotten out of the truck to check conditions... have been over dozens of times in Nissan Pathfinder, GMC Sierra 1500 and Tacoma, once in a friends Mazda pickup... all of these vehicles had stock suspension with decent all terrain tires

if you are nervous just go down the beach and pick up a couple nail free pieces of lumber before you try it... if you get stuck just back off before you get deep, dig out a little under a tire, jam a board under and back down

the people I have seen stuck there were all inexperienced... their vehicles were more than capable, its just not that tough no matter what it looks like... lots of guys with floating cabins take boats on trailers over this road! No reason a regular pickup would have much problem


----------



## jason101 (Aug 18, 2005)

I'm sure the truck was up to it. Even the park ranger/money taker at the front was talking about nobody making it through so we just didn't try it. Oh well, we had a good trip. Did anyone do any good at surf fishing? We couldn't buy a good bite from anything other than hardheads.

Here's a pic of my buddy's truck and my camper:


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

jc said:


> lots of guys with floating cabins take boats on trailers over this road! No reason a regular pickup would have much problem


Do you know if they still do this and if it's still launchable (yes I made up that word) out there?


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

I saw a boat there last year I think? It was definitely in the last year or 3... there's not much of a channel at the bulkhead and a real low tide could cause problems but thats nothing your hull isn't used to, lmao!!!

yes they definitely still launch... its sand and right next to the old bulkhead... the wooden posts mark the channel in and out...


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Cool, thx. I'll have to drive in there next time I'm down and take a look. As long as we can push the boat out we'll be OK.  I do recall going back there once a while back only to find 100 yards of mud with no water, not sure we can push over that. lol


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

well, the mudholes that used to be back there were WAY scarier than the road over the dunes

let me know if you have room in the boat some time...


----------



## tremman78 (Jul 1, 2011)

ive seen a few boat trailers there, empty, assuming they launched. i just get picked up at the pass, they launch at bird island. never had any problems loading or unloading a boat at the bulkhead or getting in or out from baffin(fully loaded)


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

jc said:


> well, the mudholes that used to be back there were WAY scarier than the road over the dunes
> 
> let me know if you have room in the boat some time...


Dude I always have room, just need an excuse to go. Just pick a weekend and invite yourself, lemme know where we're going LOL.



tremman78 said:


> ive seen a few boat trailers there, empty, assuming they launched. i just get picked up at the pass, they launch at bird island. never had any problems loading or unloading a boat at the bulkhead or getting in or out from baffin(fully loaded)


Awesome, thx!


----------

